

Facebook "virus" - don't try it on your real account - cemregr
http://www.facebook.com/pages/-CLUTION-WLTCHING-THIS-VIDE0-MAKES-YOU-SLEXP-ISTANTLY-/112031712165724?v=wall

======
cemregr
I found this fascinating so I'm posting it. It asks the user to copy-paste JS
code in the URL bar, which is obfuscated code that automatically suggests the
page to all your friends. And it redirects to a SMS scam. Wow!

~~~
cmelbye
Yeah, I'm ashamed to say that I fell for it. Thinking that it would simply
show a request dialog with all of my friends selected (like other pages), I
ran the Javascript. In hindsight, that was a moronic and dangerous thing to
do, and I ended up bugging all of my friends about it...

~~~
ElbertF
If you want I can send you an .exe file that will protect you from scams like
these.

~~~
ygd
Too bad I run Linux.

~~~
jrockway
Most viruses run fine under wine.

------
jrockway
I don't get it. It says "watching this video makes you sleep instantly".

I guess it's sort of true. If sleep means "closing the window out of boredom".

------
txt
Wow, I have created a monster. I didn't create this javascript code to be used
with promoting malware/viruses. Jesus christ, I love how people ruin
everything.

